# Radio issues after CM7 Setup



## Albadia (Sep 6, 2011)

First post, so Hello! Still pretty new to this so please excuse me if my explanations are long winded. Rooted and Rom'd my Atrix and now also have a Thunderbolt and have pursued the same goal but have run into some roadblocks.

DEVICE: Thunderbolt (Mecha)
HBOOT SAYS (no idea if this is important):
*- Revolutionary - 
MECHA XD SHIP S-OFF
HBOOT - 6.04.1002
MICROP-/
RADIO - 1.16.00.0223r
eMMC-boot
Feb 23 2011, 20:42:55*
ISSUE: After flashing CM7, phone will not find a signal, displays "Searching for Service", "Baseband" in About Phone displays "Unknown"

Used revolutionary to gain S-OFF, and install CWM. Downloaded the latest release from the thread here, checked the MD5 (matched!), booted to CWM, Wiped Data/Wiped Cache/Wiped Dalvik, installed zip. Waited 15 minutes AFTER first boot (from recommendations here), no signal. Had a dee-dee-dee moment, doesn't come with a radio? k.

Started with the the radios from 1.12.605.6 RUU (Stock), both CDMA and LTE. Hboot, volume up once it's checked it, reboot, repeat for LTE. No signal. Reflashed CM7, reflashed radio, still no signal. First noticed "Baseband Unknown".

Reflashed CM7, found a thread that said I needed an MR2 radio, which more reading led me to interpret basically meant "Newer Gingerbread Radio". This led me to the CDMA from 2.11.605.0 RUU, and the LTE from 2.10.605.1 RUU. Flashed CDMA, flashed LTE, no signal. Reflashed CM7, no signal, redid radios, no signal.

Found a stock image and returned the phone to stock (with S-OFF), signal found, data/phone works right away. Reflash w/Stock radios, reflash w/Gingerbread radios, still no dice.

Im back at stock at the moment and totally stumped as to what I'm doing wrong. Ive spent quite a bit of time on google over the past 3 days, here, and on XDA trying to find ANYONE with my problem. But every thread or article that references CM7 (or any AOSP rom without a radio) and no signal ends up just needing a radio.

Any advice?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Seems like u had it right the second time.....yes you do need mr2 radios with cm7 try not to use 702 radio I had problems with it but I don't think you did

Sent from Oni section3 Epsilon Eridani system


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish I could be more helpful, but I've only had my t-bolt for 2 days, and just put CM7 on it yesterday.

What I can tell you is my basband versions are .0627r and .0625r when I look in about phone, and my signal is working perfectly on the latest CM7.

I did a lot of research on radios, before flashing CM7, and while I'll admit it seemed a bit confusing, I came to the conclusion that the radios I already had were MR2. I assume they were part of an official froyo OTA update, because they were already on my stock, S-on, tbolt.


----------



## iszcr (Aug 19, 2011)

If it was me I would format my SD card and factory reset my internal card. Then I would install the newest cm7 1.7 and the newest gingerbread cdma radio 1.48.00.0817r. Also make sure you change your radio in hboot and check it in the about phone screen.


----------



## iszcr (Aug 19, 2011)

Iszcr


----------



## Albadia (Sep 6, 2011)

So here are the steps I took.

Redownloaded (checking md5's) CM7 1.7, gapps, and the suggested radio 0817r. 
Formatted SD card using CWM
transferred files to fresh SD card.
power off
boot to cwm
wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache
flash CM7, flash Gapps, reboot. Didn't touch phone for 10 minutes after first boot (settle in??)
Skip registration, use file manager to rename -PG05IMG to just PG05IMG
shut down, flash radio. reboot.

worked! thanks all


----------



## iszcr (Aug 19, 2011)

Good job


----------



## Albadia (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tips iszcr.

Was walking through all my steps as I did them, half expecting them not to work cause I was gettin frustrated then BAM. Was gettin irritated cause it stopped Searching for Service, but still didn't have any, then a bar, then 2 bars. Scored!


----------

